# 
( )   ? 
 ,      ,     -   ... 
     ( ,       -  - )...

----------


## S

.  ,     .   ,     .      ,   .   ,    , ,      .     ,  ""   "" 50 , " 111" -   20   .

----------

...            .      -    ,       
    20-30   ,     ...

----------


## S

> 

     .

----------


## laithemmer

**,    -    .   - .     ,        ,   .     .      ,   ,      (       !).  Ⓙ    ,  "  -  ".     : 20    ( ?       ?!   ,  ). ,    ,  .
 - . .  . ˲ͪ ̪!    . г , ,  . ³  ,    . ˳ ,  .       ,   ,    ,    .          . ,      ,      )))) 
     -    -  . 
   . !   !!     ,    .

----------


## Mihey

))  , .     ...

----------


## Olio

> ))  , .     ...

     

> 

   ,   ,  ,  ,    ,

----------

*laithemmer*,  ?
    ,  ? 
-  ,   ((
        ()  ,      ((  -,     ,  . 
     -     ,  "  "  :    -  ,    .  ,   ,     -  -    "-"  ...

----------


## aneisha

**,    ,  .    ,      .
   璿    .      .

----------


## laithemmer

> laithemmer,  ?
>     ,  ?

   , ,   .    .   -   .     ( ),   , ,      -.     .      .      .     ,           (      ).     ,  .

----------

,   .  ,  .

----------


## Def

.
(.     ? )

----------


## rust

, , , ,   .

----------

*Motli*,  ,   !

----------


## kovalskyi

,   ,   ,     ?      .    .   ,     .

----------


## bvn

,        ...         ,  , ,      .

----------


## kovalskyi

> ,        ...         ,  , ,      .

    .  ? ?

----------

,   -      .
    -   .  , , , , ...
  ) 
   ,    .  
 
   
  ,    .       .

----------


## kovalskyi

> ,   -      .
>     -   .  , , , , ...
>   ) 
>    ,    .  32269 
>   32270
>   32271  
>   ,    .       .  32272

     ?   .    ?

----------

> .

     100%  

> 

      . - /   8

----------


## Sir_2006

.           ,     ...

----------

.      .    .     -  ).
     )    ...

----------


## Sir_2006

, ,       ,   ,   :)

----------

,   ...
  (

----------


## S

...

----------


## Mihey

,

----------

.
 -  !
  ... .
 .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ,

  ,!      (.   ).   -      ,   /        ...
  ,    !

----------

/ ?
 ,   -        ,  
  ""

----------

.
  5 ,    ,   "  " .   ,  - ...

----------


## tayatlas

- ,   -,   ..       :  ,    ,      .      .
    ,          -         ,       .        ?

----------

*tayatlas*,       ...
   -    ,  ... 
      (, ϳ, ). ,   ""  2*2*2   ...   ,    ...

----------

( ) -   ,  -   .   .           (   ),   ""   -  "  " (   )
      (

----------

,     (

----------


## chipmunk

?

----------

, . 150  
,  :

----------


## Ihor

,   :)

----------


## murzilka

,       .
,      .    ...

----------

.    (? !)    :)

----------

-      (     )   .    . ? ...
    .    ...       ,      (      - ,    - ),   .
    ,  ...  ...   
  ,    - ,  ,    ...
    .
      ,       -  ,  .
  ...   ...

----------


## hause__ma

...  9

----------


## kasf



----------


## Sir_2006

> ...   ...

     ...
      ,   .

----------

,    ,     ,        .    ,

----------


## Wektor

> -      (     )   .    . ? ..]

   !!!
        ,        ,,      .     ,     ,     ,       .,!!!!   -  , ,       .
   .

----------

> ́    ,    .   7 .       .

  
-

----------


## Wektor

> , . 150  
> ,  ]

    ,       ?      ?,        - ?   

> -

   ,      ....!
      ,     ?

----------

, .    ,        (  -,  100%      )
     -   (  ,   ),  ,    . 
:      ,  "  ".    ,   .  .

----------


## Wektor

> -   (  ,   ),  ,    ..[/url]

  !!!!
 -   ?            ?
           4          ,      ,  .       ?-   ,      .

----------

*Wektor*, ,   ,       )

----------


## Wektor

[QUOTE=;376349] 
     ,   ,        ,       ,-         ,    , ,  7          .

----------

*Wektor*, - ?   ozi    .

----------


## Wektor

> *Wektor*, - ?   ozi    .

  C,  ,                   ,,  ,    .......          ,      .
 ,    ,  ,-,      .????

----------


## Wektor

> .        .   .        ).

   !!!
          , ,       ,  1  . ,      :"  ,   ."
  ?
   ,           ?

----------


## Karen

> !!!
>           , ,       ,  1  . ,      :"  ,   ."
>   ?
>    ,           ?

        .      .

----------


## andy

> !!!
>           , ,       ,  1  . ,      :"  ,   ."
>   ?
>    ,           ?

    ?
  ?
 - ? ?  - ?
           ?      ? **:      ""    ?!   -  ?

----------


## froguz

*andy*,    .

----------


## Wektor

,  .
       .

----------


## andy

> http://mirgorod.pol.olx.ua/obyavleni...d_at=617575307
> ,  .
>        .

      !  60 .         !      45 () .   !  ,   2  3  .  !       60 .?          "",   15 .

----------


## Karen

> !  60 .         !      45 () .   !  ,   2  3  .  !       60 .?          "",   15 .

   *andy*,   !            - .

----------


## andy

> *andy*,*   !*            - .

   :
-       ?

----------


## Karen

> :
> -       ?

     .
    .

----------


## andy

> .
>     .

  **:        .  ,                    :
-  ,    ?
-      ?

----------

> !  60 .         !      45 () .   !  ,   2  3  .  !       60 .?          "",   15 .

   ,    .    -    -  )

----------


## froguz

60    60 .  - 120.    6-7 /. 17*7=120 
      .  ,    .    ,     . 
        ,      ,        .
 ,       - ////  .     ,      200   . 
    .

----------

*froguz*,  -     . ,  ,   .  "  "    , .
   ...    ,   - /,     (----)  ,  " " ,  -  .

----------


## Wektor

> 200   ..

          125

----------


## Wektor

?
    ? http://rieltor.pl.ua/houses-sale/vie...21/?ncrnd=6445

----------


## froguz

> 125

       - , ...   

> ?
>     ? http://rieltor.pl.ua/houses-sale/vie...21/?ncrnd=6445

   ,  . ,     .      .      .    .

----------


## andy

> ?
>     ? http://rieltor.pl.ua/houses-sale/vie...21/?ncrnd=6445

  36 .    - !
           -          ,     .      
    -       -  ,               ,         ,       
  .      **:           .  -!
..      ?    

        ""        http://rieltor.pl.ua/houses-sale/view/5034199/
 , , ,    .      .

----------


## andy



----------

*Wektor*,    .    ,   -     (,  ).    -   "   ",        .

----------


## Brest

> *Wektor*,    .    ,   -     (,  ).    -   "   ",        .

      .      -    ,    .    .

----------


## Wektor

> .      -    ,    .    .

  -!!!!
   !!!
       ,..  ,   .
 ,.       .

----------


## andy

> -!!!!
>    !!!
>        ,..  ,   .
>  ,.       .

   ,

----------


## tayatlas

> 36 .    - !

   
      :    -     .    -       " ". 80 %  ,        -  ....        (  )  .....  ,     ,     .     ,           -       (     -  ).          :         ,             . 
        "" ?  
    -   -            -    . 40-50      (    ).    ,  ,     "". ,   ,  ""   :  ,   .

----------


## andy

> :    -     .    -       " ". 80 %  ,        -  ....        (  )  .....  ,     ,     .     ,           -       (     -  ).          :         ,             . 
>         "" ?  
>     -   -            -    . 40-50      (    ).    ,  ,     "". ,   ,  ""   :  ,   .

         .   ,  
 ? !        
 ? ,            
  ,      5-10 .,  10    -

----------

,     )

----------


## Wektor

,   ,  -.
: http://poltava.pol.olx.ua/obyavlenie...tml#574c27c793  http://lubny.pol.olx.ua/obyavlenie/p...tml#0c913dc66a 25!!  http://poltava.pol.olx.ua/obyavlenie...tml#574c27c793  15 
 ?- http://pol.olx.ua/nedvizhimost/prodazha-domov/?page=17 
   ,  :    ,               ,  - .           .,          3-4 ,-        .

----------


## Wektor

,     .: http://gadyach.pol.olx.ua/obyavlenie...tml#e5c0e26194  http://karlovka.pol.olx.ua/obyavleni...tml#0c913dc66a  http://poltava.pol.olx.ua/obyavlenie...tml#de0bc681a8

----------


## andy

> ,     .: http://gadyach.pol.olx.ua/obyavlenie...tml#e5c0e26194  http://karlovka.pol.olx.ua/obyavleni...tml#0c913dc66a  http://poltava.pol.olx.ua/obyavlenie...tml#de0bc681a8

   ?       160 .    ? ,        , , , ...  - ,    .. -   ,  ,    ?

----------


## froguz

> ?       160 .    ? ,        , , , ...  - ,    .. -   ,  ,    ?

   .      .   .
       ,     .       ,     . 
       ,      ,      .   ...   .

----------


## Ihor

> .      .   .
>        ,     .       ,     . 
>        ,      , **   .   ...   .

  **:

----------


## Wektor

> .      .   .
>        ,     .       ,     . 
>        ,      ,      .   ...   .

         . 160       , 30       ,  ,             .
  ,  ,        ,      36  ........
      8   .......
    ,    ,    .
             ,           . -  ?

----------


## andy

> . 160       , 30       ,  ,             .
>   ,  ,        ,      36  ........
>       8   .......
>     ,    ,    .
>              ,           . -  ?

                 \     .       -        .       ( )  200-300

----------


## Wektor

> \     .       -        .       ( )  200-300

  Andy!!!! ,   , !!!!!

----------


## Wektor

> - /   8

     !
  ,      :   .      ..        ,   ?
,  .

----------

*Wektor*,    https://goo.gl/maps/ryGYl
3  ,    .         ,   .     ,  ,      "".        ,   .
   -? 
:   ,        (/  -  , ..        -    *LAEN*  ))

----------


## Wektor

[QUOTE=;379830]*Wektor*,    https://goo.gl/maps/ryGYl
3  ,    .         ,   .     ,  ,      "".        ,   .
   -?QUOTE]
   ,    ,-  40    -   ,  ,         ..
.

----------


## Wektor

!!!  .
    ,..  ,         ,          ,!
  , ,      ,   , .
             20 .        . 750.
     ,    .
!   ,-                    .
-  ?
       ?     ,     ........

----------


## Karen

> !!!  .
>     ,..  ,         ,          ,!
>   , ,      ,   , .
>              20 .        . 750.
>      ,    .
> !   ,-                    .
> -  ?
>        ?     ,     ........

     !     !

----------


## froguz

.
        - :))

----------

> 

    ,     .   -    ,   .
      -       ,      .     https://goo.gl/maps/2OHQi 
    ,     ...   ,        .   ,   ,   ... https://goo.gl/maps/bsGZW

----------


## Sir_2006

> !!!  .
>     ,..  ,         ,          ,!
>   , ,      ,   , .
>              20 .        . 750.
>      ,    .
> !   ,-                    .
> -  ?
>        ?     ,     ........

     ?

----------


## froguz

> ?

        .     .

----------


## Wektor

> ?

     .
      ,    ,  ?

----------


## andy

> .
>       ,    ,  ?

  **:         . , 
     " "        " ",

----------


## Wektor

,!
   .
,     ,    ,-     ..........

----------


## Tiramisu

""   :      ,   ,    (.

----------


## alexx76

> ""   :      ,   ,    (.  https://pp.vk.me/c629212/v629212402/...PiOXGOD05Q.jpg https://pp.vk.me/c629212/v629212402/...Z4eKp6SjOo.jpg https://pp.vk.me/c629212/v629212402/...QlsOAZ17Qs.jpg https://pp.vk.me/c629212/v629212402/...Lc9C3I_eeg.jpg https://pp.vk.me/c629212/v629212402/...bQofCZA7K4.jpg

      .

----------


## Hellwalker

> .

        ,    ,     ,     :(  ,   http://www.gismeteo.ua/weather-poltava-4957/      :(   ,        ?

----------


## Wektor

" ",        35 ,            ,.   .   .    . .

----------


## Sir_2006

?

----------


## Wektor

,   ,             ...........   

> ""   :      ,   ,    ]

  ,     ? http://www.poltavaforum.com/poltava-...tml#post403492

----------


## Tiramisu



----------


## 23q

...

----------

...          !   -   -         .

----------


## Tiramisu

> ...          !   -   -         .

    ,  ). 
  - ,   .     ,   .   ,     .

----------


## Karen

> ...

     ?

----------

*Tiramisu*,  )) ,     ))      ... ,   .

----------


## 23q

.

----------

- ?))  ,   ,

----------


## Pentax

.          )) 
 (     ),    ? ,     .

----------

*Pentax*,  ,  ...   .  ,      -    ,       (      ))           .     -  (  ,      )

----------


## Pentax

"".        ? ..          ?

----------


## 23q

.

----------

300-400, .     ""    ,     ""  ,     .      "" - ,    ?

----------


## Tail

?!

----------


## Tiramisu

> "".        ? ..          ?

       ,           (,      .        .    ).       

> 

     ,    ,  .         - .    - ,     ,   ""   ,  ,      .  ,     .      ).      
 . ).    )))

----------

> - .

  -        , ))    -  ,     .       -      ,     - .    

> ""   ,  ,      .

  ... ,  -  ,   -   .

----------


## Tiramisu

> -      ,     - .

      -.      ,      (,  ).   ,   , ,  .  .  ,        ,   .     (.

----------

,      .        .     -  ,  ,   ...   ,  ))   - , -    ?       ""))

----------


## Karen

> (.

     .     .    !

----------


## Tail

?    ?!

----------


## V00D00People

> ?    ?!

----------


## alexx76

> 

    ??

----------

-   -        .  ,       , -          ! , !
  - ,        ?

----------


## Pentax

?

----------


## Tiramisu

> .     .    !

      )

----------


## Karen

> )

   ! 
    ,  ? 
    ?

----------


## Tiramisu

> !

  ?)))

----------


## Tail

> 

    !   

> -   -        .  ,       , -          ! , !
>   - ,        ?

    !    ?    . 
   ,

----------

> -          !

   , ,  .  ,  .        .     . ,      -   ,     ,      .  ճ  .        ,        .    -  .

----------

> -

   .      (  )     .   -  (  )    ,     ,      .
 ,       .   (

----------

> 

   ))
       -     ,   , ,       -          .

----------


## Tail

> -  (  ) (

       ?

----------


## derikpro

> 

        . (2  )    

> !

    .   . 
            ,     .

----------


## Dracon

,   ,         ,  . ³  .

----------


## Pentax

.    .   -   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...      . ?  ,    ...    , -  ,  ...  20-25   - ...      ,  ,   ---.   

> ,       .   (

  ...  .

----------


## alexx76

> ...      . ?  ,    ...    , -  ,  ...  20-25   - ...      ,  ,   --.

        10   ..     ))

----------


## Wektor

> - ,     ,   ""   ,  ,      .  ,     .      ).  http://cs628217.vk.me/v628217402/cd64/YSX2K70SN9g.jpg http://cs628217.vk.me/v628217402/cd6d/6siHlBaOX_M.jpg http://cs628217.vk.me/v628217402/cd77/XFrM7xBW2QQ.jpg http://cs628217.vk.me/v628217402/cd81/XqCQtMLXzn8.jpg  http://cs628217.vk.me/v628217402/cd8b/rHfXvWmDJmc.jpg

   -  .  ?
,      ?

----------


## Wektor

> ,    **      ]

       ,        .        .

----------


## Wektor

!

----------


## Wektor

""  .?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOK81dNGd-U

----------


## Wektor

:"   ,               2.5   ".
, ,,        ,           .     !         ,           ,    .       ,   .,  ,!

----------


## Karen

> 40416 40417 40418 40419 40420   :"   ,               2.5   ".
> , ,,        ,           .     !         ,           ,    .       ,   .,  ,!

    --  .  .

----------

,       .      - - "",  ,   -  , ...     ... -         (,    ,          )   , -     (        ?))

----------


## Karen

> )

      ...

----------


## alexx76

> ...

       )))..       ,... ..  .. ))..  ..      WiFi

----------


## 23q

**,            ,   ,   .          ,     .

----------

*alexx76*,  ,    -     ,    ))  *23q*,   ,   ?      ,         ,      .     ?

----------


## alexx76

> *alexx76*,  ,    -     ,    ))  *23q*,   ,   ?      ,         ,      .     ?

     ..  ..

----------

*alexx76*,    ,     .     -     .   ,   ))
    -      ?))

----------


## alexx76

> *alexx76*,    ,     .     -     .   ,   ))
>     -      ?))

          ...    .           ))

----------


## Karen

> )))..       ,... ..  .. ))..  ..      WiFi

       .  .  .  .  WiFi   .             !

----------


## 23q

> ?

  ,     -    ,   .      .      .   

> .

     )))  .

----------

> ...    .

       ""   - "  ,  - "))  

> ))

    - ,    ,    .    - ? ( )

----------


## Karen

> )))  .

         ?

----------


## alexx76

> )))  .

  ..     ..   .       ))..     .     .   .            ))..   

> ?

    ..)))..    ))    ))..      ))

----------

> ,     -    ,   .      .

  ,      ,         (      ) ,     ?

----------


## 23q

> ?

       9      .

----------


## Karen

> )

        .       ...
   .      .

----------


## alexx76

> ""   - "  ,  - ")) 
>   - ,    ,    .    - ? ( )

   .. )).    ..           ..

----------

*alexx76*,    ,    , ,  ,   (     )  

> ..

     ,    ,       ?
...    -     ))  ,       ))  .

----------


## alexx76

> *alexx76*,    ,    , ,  ,   (     ) 
>    ,    ,       ?
> ...    -     ))  ,       ))  .

   c   ?))    ))

----------

*alexx76*,  ,   ,     

> alexx76,    ,    , ,  ,   (     )    ,    ,       ?

----------


## alexx76

> *alexx76*,  ,   ,

                        .??

----------

*alexx76*, ,   ,       ,      -?    -   ?

----------


## Pentax

.        -  ..   .       .            .   ,     .     (?)           . 
 ,    -      (   )?

----------


## 23q

.    .    .     .

----------


## Pentax

,   .  -     .   .

----------


## Wektor

:   ,   ,          ,       " ",-, !?   7        ,         10 . - !   .    , -    ,  -     "":,,,,   ,     .    -      .      ,     .     ,     .         ,-   ,-    59.  "".

----------


## Wektor

,   ,.........           .
 ,       2        .......
  -.

----------


## GVL224

!
   ,      .

----------


## Karen

.   ,     . ,    .

----------


## GVL224

> .   , *    .* ,    .

     ?
     :)

----------


## Karen

.  . -        - .    ,          .    ,     ,       (    ).  ,    .

----------


## alexx76

> ?
>      :)

       ..

----------


## Wektor

40430
,   ,.........       ,        .     .

----------


## GVL224

> ..

  !
  ,       ,  !

----------


## Karen

> !
>   ,       ,  !

       ...

----------


## alexx76

> ...

       ..

----------


## Karen

> ..

         - .     ,    ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> - .     ,    ?

----------


## Karen

*Jedi_Lee*,         ,       .    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *Jedi_Lee*,         ,       .    .

  ...     -

----------


## Pentax

- ,     (  ).

----------


## Karen

> ...     -

     -- .          .

----------


## 23q

> .

   .   .   ,  .      .            .

----------


## Karen

> .   .   ,  .      .            .

       ! 
     ?   

> .

      " "?        ?
     ?  ,   !?
*** 
     ?

----------

=)       " ",         .      .  .          =)
.

----------


## Merry Corpse

> " ",         .

    ?

----------


## GVL224

!   ""  :)

----------


## 23q

,    ?

----------


## Sky

> ""

  ,  .

----------


## GVL224

> ,  .

    ""...

----------


## Wektor

> ""...

              .
 .
   , ....   .

----------


## Wektor

> ""...

   ""   ,   ,     ,          .    .
  ,     ,  ,      ?
!

----------


## Wektor

?
?
     :,      ,         ,  .,..         ?
  ,  ,   .  ,-    .
   ?

----------


## alexx76

))..       ..  ))

----------

,  , !

----------


## 23q

?

----------

> ?

    Ͳ,      ? ³    
  

> 

     -    . 
    ²,   .    ,      VISA

----------


## 23q

> Ͳ,      ?

  ,   ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,   ?

       .       ,  ,    ?

----------


## 23q

*Merry Corpse*,     -   .    ,  .    .

----------


## Karen

> .       ,  ,    ?

     .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .

  .           ))

----------


## Tail

> 

    - .    +   =       +  .  ,      )) 
       .       - .    ,       . 
    ?   ?

----------


## 23q

> .

     "       ?"   "   ".  ?
   ,     "     ?"    "-    "
    )   

> .           ))

  ,   ,    ,     .  ,      .      50       !    -       !

----------


## Dracon

*23q*,       !!! 
   ,     "" -  ""!

----------


## Karen

> *23q*,       !!! 
>    ,     "" -  ""!

    ,    *Q*    .

----------


## Dracon

> 50       !

       -  2016        (    ),     2013 !

----------


## 23q

> ,    Q    .

      -    .    , -       "" .

----------


## Dracon

> ,    Q    .

    *Karen*,   !
  !
     !  
PS:       ))))

----------


## 23q

> -  2016        (    ),     2013 !

           -   ,       .

----------


## Dracon

> 

     !   

> 

   !  ,  !

----------


## 23q

> !  ,  !

      !

----------


## Enter

> "       ?"

     ,  ?! 
-,    .    . 
 , ,      ,         . 
   .   .   ,   ..,     . 
,   ,  . 
   ,  . 
    , - , . ,       ?   .   ,      ... 
  ,    .   ,   ,   ,    ,    ..
     .     -     ,     . 
P.S.  ,    .   

> !  ,  !

  , .    .

----------


## 23q

> , ,      ,         .

  25  "",  .     ""  ,     !

----------


## Enter

> 25  "",  .     ""  ,     !

   ,   ,       ,  .
,     ,   .

----------


## Dracon

> , .    .

    , ""     ?           ?     -   ? 
    (  ) -    !     .   

> 25  "",

    ,    "")))))))))))))))) 
PS: ",  ......................"

----------


## Enter

> ,    ""))))))))))))))))

    ,    .  ,    .   

> , ""     ?

          ,     .      . 
            (       ),      ,               .

----------


## Dracon

> , ,      ,         .

   1991    ?  ................

----------


## Enter

> 1991    ?  ................

   ,    ,  1991 ?!

----------


## Dracon

> ,     .      .
>             (       ),      ,               .

    ""    ? 
,   "" ! ( ,           )! 
**        ,           ,   ,   ,     !!!! 
,    ,    !  ,     ! ....   

> ,    ,  1991 ?!

    " "))))))))))) 
,    .........................)))))))

----------


## Enter

> ""    ?

      .  ,     .       .
   ,          ,            .   

> ,    ,    !  ,     ! ....

    ,    ,   "  "....   

> ,    ""))))))))))))))))

   ,  ,      ,    ?

----------


## Dracon

> ,  ,      ,    ?

    :   

> , ,      ,         .

   1991    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
***********************************   

> .  ,     .       .
>    ,          ,           .

   ? )))))))))))))) 
     1991 ??!! 
  - ,  ,      , ,   !     !
    ,        (   ) ......................   

> ,    ,   "  "....

   !   ,     !  
     ,   . ,   ""  .........   
PS:    ,     ,  ...............!

----------


## Ihor

> ,  ?! 
> -,    .    . 
>  , ,      ,         . 
>    .   .   ,   ..,     . 
> ,   ,  . 
>    ,  . 
>     , - , . ,       ?   .   ,      ... 
>   ,    .   ,   ,   ,    ,    ..
>      .     -     ,     . 
> ...

       ,   ,   -, , , ,  ,         ,   ,    -

----------


## Enter

> ,   ,   -, , , ,  ,         ,   ,    -

      )
         ,    , -    .
      ,    ,   . 
            )

----------


## Ihor

> )
>          ,    , -    .
>       ,    ,   . 
>             )

             Գ,         ,

----------


## alexx76

-

----------


## Merry Corpse

> -

   .        .    ,  ,   .    .           ))

----------


## alexx76

)..      ..

----------


## 23q

-:
1) ,      -  40  40 ,  -   .
2)  -    
3)   -   " "
4)    ,  
5)  -     .
6) !      . 
  -  !

----------


## Karen

.     ...

----------


## Dracon

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoUQAxaWYAA-tCt.jpg:large 
>  .     ...

      -    ,   ,      .........................       ..................   .................................

----------

))

----------


## Karen

> ))

  .     . " ".

----------


## RAMM

> .     ...

      ?

----------


## Karen

> ?

   *RAMM*,       ...

----------


## art_b

> ?

         , ,  ?

----------


## Karen

> , ,  ?

       . 
  ,  " "...

----------


## RAMM

> ,  " "...

          ,      .

----------


## Karen

> ,      .

    ...
   " "    .

----------


## k

**:     

> ****

     "  "?

----------


## RAMM

> , ,  ?

    ,     .   .   ,     ,     ,   .    ,       ,   ,  ,    .  ...  ,      ,          ?       ?  ?  .  ?     . ,   ,  .  -    .  ...

----------


## Karen

> ,     .   .   ,     ,     ,   .    ,       ,   ,  ,    .  ...  ,      ,          ?       ?  ?  .  ?     . ,   ,  .  -    .  ...

   *RAMM*, .       ...

----------


## 23q

.

----------


## Ihor

> ,     .   .   ,     ,     ,   .    ,       ,   ,  ,    .  ...  ,      ,          ?      ?  ?  .*  ?*     . ,   ,  .  -    .  ...

          ,

----------


## Karen

> .

   ,    ,    ?

----------


## 23q

*Karen*,   .

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,   .

   ????!!!!!

----------


## 23q

*Karen*, - .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .     ...

    -        
p.s.    () 
))

----------


## art_b

> ,     .   .   ,     ,     ,   .    ,       ,   ,  ,    .  ...  ,      ,          ?       ?  ?  .  ?     . ,   ,  .  -    .  ...

      ,    . , ,  .          .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Karen

> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Ma0Wz9EYzFw/maxresdefault.jpg

   .    RAMM  ,     ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .    RAMM  ,     ...

  ... ,   *RAMM*

----------


## RAMM

> .

   ,     ,    .           60  ,      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,     ,    .           60  ,      .

  ...  ,   !!!   3  4-...     ...    "  "         ,     ,

----------


## RAMM

> ,

      ,     .               .         ? )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,     .               .         ? )

  ... ,    ?     -   ...   , ,  ,    ,    - ...        - ,   ?

----------


## RAMM

> ,   ?

     ?  .   

> 

   "",       .   ?      ,  ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ""    ?     ,  ?

  ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## GVL224

> ))          .   ,     . *    ?*

    ".

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*OlegGurin*,  
 , ,     

> ".

       ,   " "

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

      ,            -   .    

> .

  ...  ,          ! ?

----------


## Karen

...

----------


## Dracon

*4      *  
    -          
              -     
  -                 ᒺ.          ,         ᒺ,    .     -  . 
   -                 . 
    ,     ,       ,      ,    . 
*        4 .*  * ,*

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*DashaK*,  ..., ().  -     ().  ...  ...

----------

